# what arrow should i use



## brddawg66 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bowtec destroyer 350, 70Lb . 29"... whitch arrow would be best for hunting and still kep my speed ... getting new D350 SOON


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I ran your set up through Archers Advantage, but I will need to send it to you as a Excel file in an email. Send me your email and I can send it to you if you like.

This would be a great one.

Gold Tip	Big Game 100+ Camo	Size: All	Spine: 0.280	GPI: 10.50	wght:459 FPS: 303 Optimum Spine

Seems selection is limited unless you drop your bow weight or point weight down to 80gr or so. That bow is slinging them hard.


----------

